# How do I take apart a Dell Inspiron laptop?



## billybourbon (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello,

I have a Dell Inspiron E1705 laptop. The sound is screwed up and the headphone port would only work if I propped the connector up with something, putting stress on the pin inside the computer. After doing this many times, the tip of the headphone connector broke off and is currently living somewhere inside my laptop. I'd like to get it out, but I've never opened up a laptop before and was wondering if there's anything I should know, or should I just start taking out the screws? 

(I built a computer once so I know about grounding myself and such, and I know I should take out the battery, but that's about all I know) 

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## loudnproud59 (Nov 23, 2005)

This will help you out this is the link to the service manual


http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins9400/en/index.htm


----------



## billybourbon (Feb 25, 2008)

thank you kind sir.


----------

